
Graphtage: A New Semantic Diffing Tool - ingve
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2020/08/28/graphtage/
======
yencabulator
Discussion is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24303484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24303484)

